# My first attempt



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

at turning, other than pens. Well, that's not strictly true, I did attempt a bowl but after several disasters, by which time it was looking more like a saucer with lots of gouges, at which point I aborted the attempt. Things I learned from this experience were, hard well seasoned wood is not the way to go for a beginner, mounting the blank by using hot melt glue is not a good idea and finally, mastering the art of sharpening chisels is a pre-requisite.
This attempt at making a 7" vase was more successful but no doubt could be vastly improved, and I do look forward to receiving advice from you all as to how I can achieve improvements.
My gouge is ground to 30*, is this a good angle? I would appreciate shots showing the height of the tool rest, also the angle to hold the gouge etc, etc. 


Continued next post in an effort to keep the shots in order


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

*Continued*

After parting, I stood it on the belt sander to ensure a flat bottom.


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Nice job Harry, concidering. Is Marlene going to let you keep that in the house, or does it go to the shed?


----------



## chippypah (Dec 24, 2007)

Hey Harry,
What can I say ummmmmmmmmmmmm, you have dove a really Nice vase.
Shape is good and finish is excellent, for your first one you should be proud of it and it looks good on the side with the flowers in it.
The tool angle is down to what is good for you, you want to get a cheap chisel from a garage sale and practice at changing the angle and trying it on a scrap of wood. I did notice there were no shavings, so angle or tool rest height might be wrong.
I will talk you through it on Skype next week, so get a scrap of wood ready.

But you wanted constructive comments on your first ever Vase, well here go's. 
For your first ever turning shape good style good finish excellent, so a big pat on the back and we all Wait with high expectations for your follow up.
Cheers
Pete


----------



## curiousgeorge (Nov 6, 2006)

I'm impressed, Harry. That is one nice looking vase for a first attempt (or second, third, etc.) . I have a feeling you will soon be turning things out like a water fall. Even with having just completed a beginning lathe class, I'm sure there is no way I could do that nice of a piece on my first attempt. You are an inspiration to me. That is as soon as it warms up enough so I can feel my hands to hold the chisels.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

I am flattered guys, I was half expecting something like "Crap, bin it and start again"


----------



## karateed (Feb 7, 2006)

Ok Harry, "Crap, bin it and start again........NOT!!!!" Very nice work my friend, keep it up....there's hope for me yet when I see what you're doing. You are quite the inspiration Mr. Down Under.....

Ed........


----------



## challagan (Feb 7, 2006)

Hi Harry, I think it looks just spendid. Personally I turn only dry wood. It is more difficult and the chips are hotter etc. For items like that I use only spindle tools ( all I own) and I find them just fine. I hollow in the same manner you do... drill a hole and then I use scrapers to further hollow. It's a tough job for a deep vase like that which I why I turn most into just a weed pot.... hole drilled and rounded out like you did. You did very well in my opinion. 

Add a chuck to your aresenal and a couple scrapers and you can have some fun doing lidded boxes. 

Corey


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry, Harry, Harry, what are you doing drilling a vase on a lathe???????    

Just kidding Harry. Vase looks good. Well done. Get you one of those Sorby Hollow Masters for small vases for hollowing. They work pretty nice and are pretty cheap.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks for the kind words guys, I don't want to get too involved with accessories for the mini lathe as I realise that it has it's limitations. The important thing at this time is to learn HOW to turn. As Pete pointed out, all that I'm removing is wood powder, not turnings as from a plane which explains why it took so long to make such a small vase. I don't know if the tool rest isn't at the correct height, if I'm not presenting the gouge at the correct angle or if I'm not applying sufficient pressure, scared of digging in, or possibly a combination of all three plus things I haven't thought of. IF I ever become proficient, then I will seriously consider SKI, (spending the kids inheritance) on a real lathe and accessories. All help will be appreciated.


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Just remember Harry to ride the bevel. Present the bevel to the wood first then raise the tool handle till it just starts to cut. If you present the cutting edge first it will dig. Hope this helps.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
Nice job Harry, and all along you thought it was hard, Your well on your way buddy. Looks real neat presented on the beautiful table. Mitch


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Thanks Bernie/Mitch. How much below centre should the rest be?


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry with a skew I have the rest above center and with a gouge I have it at or slightly below center.


----------



## Hamlin (Dec 25, 2005)

Harry,

WOW, very nicely done.  

Too many variables in turning for me to even try it.


----------



## mit-ch (Oct 1, 2007)

Harry
Above or below centers you ask? Well Bernie's advice is right on, but if your turning and not sure of something like this, don't be afraid to try it at all possible positions. Nothing bad is going to happen if your reasonably safe in the way you turn. If it is wrong you will soon realize your doing something wrong and need to correct something. Don't get in the habit of thinking everything you do in turning needs to be approved by all wood turners of the world. Be aggressive, but certainly not careless. I think you have one good point about yourself Harry, above the others,you have a desire to exel, don't let minor obstacles hold you back from doing just that. Have you started into your next turning yet? Mitch


----------



## BernieW (Sep 12, 2006)

Harry I learned to use a skew by watching Alan Lacer's video and got to watch him in person. He uses a drive center that has no spurs. It is called a safe center. If you watch his video you will see if you are cutting properly it will drive the piece of wood just fine. If you happen to get a catch the wood will stop turning before you mess it up and then bad words are said. It really helped me learn the skew which is now my favorite tool. I have a 1 3/8" by 3/8" thick Lacer, his 5/8" and Richard Raffans 1 1/4". I used Lacer's big one to make a top 1/2" wide by 3/4" long just doing some practice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Armed with all your advice, plus more that George kindly emailed me, I've had another go and am about to show it on a new thread. Thanks guys for all your help, I am improving but have a long way to go, so please be patient with me.


----------

